# Comment vas-tu ?



## Goldeau

Bonjour amis francophones.

J'ai quelques interrogations sur ces mots que j'aimerai partager avec vous : 

Aller.
Je me demandais pourquoi le français utilisait le verbe "aller" pour  questionner l'état physique ou moral d'une personne, ou pour lui  demander ce qu'elle ressent : "Comment vas-tu?" alors que "Comment  es-tu?" ne se dit jamais.
(...)

Quel est votre avis?
Auriez-vous d'autres exemples de "mauvaises utilisations" de mots  utilisés dans le language courant dans un sens différent de leur sens  premier?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Je n'aurai pour ma part qu'un point de vue non technique sur la question.
Tout d'abord, il y a des exceptions en ce qui concerne l'utilisation de l'auxiliaire "être" : on dit bien par exemple, "être mal / être au plus mal / (ne pas) être au mieux"

Mais revenons sur ce verbe "aller" : il me semble que l'on peut considérer l'existence (et, partant, la santé aussi) comme un "trajet", une évolution permanente (... ce qu'elles sont bien, non ?!). Chacun en ce monde "va" de sa naissance vers sa mort. De ce fait, il est bien question ici d'un "parcours"...

... "mes deux centimes" !


----------



## Nino83

C'est la même chose dans les autres langues romanes. 
_Come va? _¿_Cómo va? Como vai? = How are you? 
_


----------



## Goldeau

Merci nino83.

Je ne connaissais pas ¿_Cómo va? en espagnol.
J'avais appris _¿_Cómo estas?_ qui correspond plus littéralement à "how are you?" et pour lequel je ne trouve pas d'équivalent en français.
Alors qu'il se dit en Anglais "What's going wrong?" "Qu'est-ce qui ne va-pas?"

Ou peut-être même : "How are you going?" et dont "how are you?" serait devenue une forme contractée?


----------



## Nino83

Goldeau said:


> Je ne connaissais pas ¿_Cómo va? en espagnol._



Les deux formes sont équivalentes: _come stai/va? __ ¿Cómo estás/va? Como (tu) estás/(você) está/vais/vai?_

Il me semble qu'il signifie _come va (la vita)_, _comment ça va__ (la vie)_ plutôt que _how are you going_. 

N.B. 
Dans l'italien et l'espagnol, le verb _aller_ est conjugué avec la troisième personne singulier (le même que dans _comment ça va_). 

En conclusion, le français n'a pas le verb _stare/estar_. Vu que, dans les langues romanes, _comment est-il_ signifie _what is it like_ (et non _how is he_), le français a _comment vas-tu _avec ce sens.


----------



## merquiades

Je ne pense pas qu'on dise souvent "¿Cómo va?"en espagnol... mais il me semble un peu plus fréquent "¿Cómo andas? qui serait également une traduction plutòt littérale de "Comment vas-tu?".  Malgré tout, "Cómo estás? ¿Qué tal (estás)?" sont de loin les plus usités.  Je pense que Snakehunter a raison.  On utilise "aller" dans tous ces cas pour faire référence à la vie, au trajet de la vie, à son rythme et comment on vit/on trouve notre expérience sur Terre en ce moment..
En anglais on dit "how is it going" (Ça va?) et non pas "How are you going?"


----------



## Peterdg

Aussi en néerlandais et en allemand on utilise un verbe similaire. 

néerlandais: Hoe gaat het?
allemand: Wie geht's?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nino83 said:


> Les deux formes sont équivalentes: _come stai/va? __ ¿Cómo estás/va? Como (tu) estás/(você) está/vai?_
> 
> Il me semble qu'il signifie _come va (la vita)_, _comment ça va__ (la vie)_ plutôt que _how are you going_.
> 
> N.B.
> Dans l'italien, l'espagnol e le portugais, le verb _aller_ est conjugué avec la troisième personne singulier (le même que dans _comment ça va_).
> Il n'y a pas une expression comme _comment vas-tu_.
> 
> En conclusion, le français n'a pas le verb _stare/estar_. Vu que, dans les langues romanes, _comment est-il_ signifie _what is it like_ (et non _how is he_), le français a _comment vas-tu _avec ce sens.



Je connais "¿Cómo LE va?" en espagnol d'Argentine (quelque chose comme le "How do you do?" en anglais britannique: une sorte de formule plutôt qu'une vraie question) et "Com va això?" en catalan,


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Peterdg said:


> Aussi en Néerlandais et en Allemand on utilise un verbe similaire.
> 
> Néerlandais: Hoe gaat het?
> Allemand: Wie geht's?



Ce qui, au moins en allemand (en minuscule, sauf avec les personnes et les noms propres) serait une version courte de "Wie geht es Dir/Euch/Ihnen"?


----------



## Peterdg

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Ce qui, au moins en allemand (en minuscule, sauf avec les personnes et les noms propres) serait une version courte de "Wie geht es Dir/Euch/Ihnen"?


Merci Angelo. Je l'ai corrigé.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> Je ne pense pas qu'on dise souvent "¿Cómo va?"en espagnol





Angelo di fuoco said:


> Je connais "¿Cómo LE va?" en espagnol d'Argentine



Il semble qu'il soit utilisé en Argentine: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=725296 



Goldeau said:


> Je me demandais pourquoi le français utilisait le verbe "aller" pour questionner l'état physique ou moral d'une personne, ou pour lui demander ce qu'elle ressent : "Comment vas-tu?" alors que "Comment es-tu?" ne se dit jamais.



De toute façon, le fait est que en aucune langue romane on utilise le verbe _être_ pour demander _how are you_, parce que ce verbe ne indique pas un état temporaire, au contraire du verbe _stare/estar. 


_


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nino83 said:


> De toute façon, le fait est qu'en aucune langue romane on n'utilise le verbe _être_ pour demander _how are you_, parce que ce verbe n'indique pas un état temporaire, au contraire du verbe _stare/estar. _



Quelques petites corrections.


----------



## Nino83

Merci, Angelo (je me trompe souvent en écrivant en français).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

... ce qui est confirmé par le fait que tu ais employé l'expression "se tromper souvent" plutôt que "faire beaucoup d'erreurs").


----------



## Peterdg

Angelo di fuoco said:


> ... ce qui est confirmé par le fait que tu ais employé l'expression "se tromper souvent" plutôt que "faire beaucoup d'erreurs").


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Entre les deux expressions il y a une subtile, mais bien réelle différence assez difficile à expliquer...


----------



## jmx

En Espagne on dit aussi "Cómo (te/le) va?", mais ça est dans la troisième personne, et donc pas le même cas de "Comment vas-tu ?". L'expression équivalent, "Cómo va*s*?" est possible mais pas très courant.


----------



## djmc

This sort of expression is used in English. "How's it going", "How goes it" - this is more archaic", in the north east of England "Hows it gannin'" is normal.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
En Lorraine, j'entends parfois dire "Comment qu'c'est ?" = colloquial form for "how are you ?"


----------



## bearded

Sincèrement, la différence entre 'faire des erreurs' et 'se tromper' ne me parait pas grande chose:  J'ai fait une erreur = je me suis trompé.
Pour revenir au sujet de comment vas-tu, en Grèque colloquial on dit ''Ti canis?' (que fais-tu) pour demander 'comment vas-tu, et en Arabe on demande ''Kayfa haaluka?'' (comment est ta conditions).  Il parait donc que, si on s'éloigne du monde Latin/Germanique, dans ce domaine il s'ouvrent d'autres possibilités qui ne contemplent pas l'emploi de etre,estar,aller etc.
Pardon je n'ai pas d'accent circonflexe sur ce 'tablet'.


----------

